
7 Lessons Learned While Building Reddit to 270 Million Page Views a Month - blhack
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/HighScalability/~3/ln51YtOyCVY/7-lessons-learned-while-building-reddit-to-270-million-page.html
======
blhack
This is high-scalability, not google. Sorry, I submitted it directly from my
RSS reader, and it appears as though HS is using google for their feed
(feedproxy).

~~~
mattyb
It's a dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1354542>

